# People who study Biology, Tyra Banks Show.



## God Hand Apostle (Jul 5, 2006)

So, for anyone else who's a Biology Major...I think Zimbloth is one?

On the Tyra Banks show today(I work late OK)...they had a "scientist" take samples of old make-up from some girls' stash and sampled it on a petri-dish. Then they put up the microscopic projector so everyone could see what was on the dish...

The "scientist" said, "Well, this is E. Coli." and they showed these entomopathogenic nematodes whipping around all over the place! 

Then the "scientist" said, "Here we found Staph." and they showed a slide of amoeboids moving around engulfing plasmids or whatever around them...  

While Escherichia Coli can take up plasmids (hence antibiotic resistance), they still dont look like amoebiods! C'mon! Staphylococcus...For fucks sake.  Nice way for make-up manufacturers to play on peoples fears. I'm not saying old mak-up doesnt act as a growing medium for bacteria, but to show active nematodes whipping around all over the place for more shock value is lame.

Fin.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jul 5, 2006)

I don't think the age of the makeup has much to do with the fact that there's bacteria growing on it... particularly lipstick. Just touching it to the mouth, it's likely to pick up some bacteria. Eye makeup is pretty bad as well and women who share it are likely to get and spread infections.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jul 5, 2006)

Lipstick is seriously friggin vile.


----------



## Donnie (Jul 5, 2006)

God Hand Apostle said:


> nematodes


One of my old bands has a song called "Nematodes". Neat.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jul 5, 2006)

"They're just noodles Micheal."

Remember Queefer Southerland in "Lost Boyz" saying that when Micheal thought he was eating worms instead of chinese food? Great movie.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 5, 2006)

Tyra Banks has a show?

E. Coli is everywhere, so of course it's in make-up. As for the visual they showed, I'd have to see it, but from what you described, it sounds fake.

Tyra Banks has a show?

I hate TV.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jul 5, 2006)

Yeah...and I watched it.  

But to keep on topic...The age of the cosmetic, I think, is significant because (as buzz stated) there are bacteria growing on it. I know that makeup has paraben (an antifungal)...or preservatives to help kill bacteria growth between usage.....hmmmm.

So..Not to say that age is necessarily the main culprit of infected makeup. Rather, frequency of use as implied in the age of the makeup because the antiseptics could not kill the bacteria between use, and the loss of potency over time.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 5, 2006)

God Hand Apostle said:


> So, for anyone else who's a Biology Major...I think Zimbloth is one?
> 
> On the Tyra Banks show today(I work late OK)...they had a "scientist" take samples of old make-up from some girls' stash and sampled it on a petri-dish. Then they put up the microscopic projector so everyone could see what was on the dish...
> 
> ...



lol, I'm not a biology major. I did just have to take biology though to complete my coursework.


----------



## nyck (Jul 5, 2006)

Sad thing is, I watched that episode yesterday. Dammit I hate TV so much.


----------



## Leon (Jul 5, 2006)

that scientist conjured complete and utter lies in order to spur money for his research into studying make-up.

...no, i'm not a biology major, but i did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## Regor (Jul 5, 2006)

bostjan said:


> As for the visual they showed, I'd have to see it, but from what you described, it sounds fake.



Well, *I* happen to have a B.S. in Bio Sci  And I can help you with the visuals (if what was said is what they showed)

This is E. coli:






These are nematodes:





They're not even in the same biological categories. E. coli is a bacteria. Nematodes are little worm-like microorganisms. So I call "shenanigans" on their "scientist".

This is staphylococcus:





And this is an amoeba:





They look NOTHING alike. Again, a bacteria, versus an animal-like microorganism.


----------

